# Framing up a Glass Door as a Window



## SPISurfer (Oct 22, 2008)

Did I  get a great deal or I did I just washed $10 down the drain?  I was going to install a series of mulled windows, but found a sliding glass door 35" x 79" for on clearance $10.  We need light.  There is one tiny 3 x 3 window above the sink for the entire side of the house.  

Is it possible to frame it in to not look too weird and more like a picture window?  It's vinyl and the bottom has a thicker vinyl frame than the top.  Any and all thoughts welcomed.


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 23, 2008)

You are talking about using the sliding door as your window? I have not done this yet but may be done. There are a couple of things to think about, first how will you keep the door/window open? When you open it it will be heavy as you will be reaching over counter top and sink. Door will also not open evenly as there is nothing other than you to open it. You will also have to change the header that is above door so that you don't get sagging on the top of your door.As for trimming it out that will not be a problem as you may keep the same reveille around the new door/window so no one will see that the bottom/side now are different only when door/window is now open. Don't know if this is any help to you, if you have more questions you may send me a personal message.

Joe~~


----------



## SPISurfer (Oct 23, 2008)

Joe,
We're planning on using as a picture window.  It will not function - open/ close.  We're still trying to determine if we want a picture window or functioning mulled windows.  Being able to open to the window is not too important.  We don't get a breeze and it faces the west.  

Here are some pictures: the lonely window, the sliding glass door (soon to be a picture window, a newly installed vinyl window outside, and then new window on inside.

Sorry if the pictures are blurry, but it's a borrowed plastic digital camera.


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it as long as you don't plan on opening it. Make sure that you put a headder in and move your water lines. It will let more light in for you.

Hope I was some help.

Joe~~


----------



## SPISurfer (Oct 23, 2008)

I took the frame off the sliding door.  The label states its temper AIG. 

I did move the pipes.  There were copper ones on each side of the existing 3x3 window.  I used "shark bite" push-fit connections up in the attic.  One contractor who actually came to the house, but who could even think of starting until late Nov., suggested it.  This way if the cooper goes I won't have to pull the cabinets.  In hind sight, they were fine except for at the bend and where it connected to the sink - they were a little green.

Picture to come later - Give me 2 weeks.

Wait, what size of header would you use?  It's in a load bearing 1 story, no snow or extra load.  I was thinking 2 2x8s on edge.  We have a discussion in the family.  Some say 2 2x10 with 2 jacks.  The window is 76" long, probably 83" with framing.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 23, 2008)

2- 2x10 and 2 jacks each side so there is 3 inches of bearing for the header. sounds about right.
I'm no engineer, but that is typical overkill for most openings of that size.


Enjoy the large window.


----------



## SPISurfer (Oct 24, 2008)

We'll go for the overkill in hurricane country.


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 24, 2008)

It isn't over kill it is just the right way, 2 2x10's with 2 jacks on each side


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 24, 2008)

That's what i meant....the right way. 

When it is not in snow country, and is only one story, overkill just comes to mind. With all the crazy monster houses up here in the north, everything nowadays is laminated, glued parralamnadingdogd to death. 

I have seen and removed /changed actual 2x4 headers holding three story buildings with a little flex goin on. Sometimes we don't know what holds em up.

But for his purpose, he should be Ok. The rest of the house will disappear first.


----------



## SPISurfer (Oct 24, 2008)

Hopefully we'll be putting in this weekend.


----------



## spaz2965 (Oct 24, 2008)

Let us know how you make out. if you are just using the door and no frame be sure to build you own frame inside of you framed opening, and allow for the difference in that some parts of the door will be thicker so make it so the reveal is the same the whole way around the new window that you are putting in. Good Luck Tomorrow, and I will be on periodically throughout the day so if you run into problems I will try and help.   

Joe~~


----------

